# What are Corys?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Just curious o.o

And is it possible to have them in a 10 gallon tank with a betta? Because I'd love to have one (or two), but I don't feel like waiting until I move out.

They're adorable and would love to get my hand on one in the future <3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

They are a smaller species of catfish:
http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/scavengers/corydoras.htm

The pygmy species, like Pandas, are really the only cories suitable for a 10 gallon.

Gravel will damage their barbels(sensors, whiskers), so sand is preferred. They are peaceful, so you could put about 4-5 pygmies(they school)in there with 1 betta.

good luck and post pics!


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes you can because you have a 10 gallon tank. They make good tankmates because cory's are bottom dwellers. They will usually stay in different parts of the tank. I lot will depend on your betta's temperament. Have a back up plan in case they don't get along. Cory's can grow up to 4 inches long and might chase your betta once its bigger. Also cory's usually like being in groups of about 4. Just an FYI so you can make a better educated decision.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Cories make great betta companions because both fish like to swim in different parts of the aquarium. Most species get too large for a 10 gallon, but Dwarf Cory, Pygmy Cory, Salt and Pepper Cory, and Blackfin Cory would do just fine in your tank. Cories (unlike betta) do best in groups. The more the merrier. Six is a good minimum. But it's best to test your betta with shrimp first or have a backup plan as to what to do with the cories.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i agree withe koimaiden. but cories are the bomb! my bronze cories love sand, and their barbells are long and lovely


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*does happy jig*

I'm thinking of maybe upgrading my tank as the school year goes, and possibly removing the divider between Buddha and Pudge, and giving one of them their own tank, and then moving the other into the 10 gallon. ORRRR getting a 10 gallon and putting another betta in there with the cories. My mom won't be happy but I don't care. It will be with my own money I'm spending.

I just need to find out the tank limit in a dorm room...


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I love corys,they're cute!


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

The only cories suitable for a ten gallon are Pygmy cories...but just know that they do best in groups of 6+ ..

I love my cories! But my Molly always eats their food  ...not sure how healthy that is for her 

Oh! And they need sand...not gravel


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

they're all so cute Dx


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Cories are adorable. Look up videos of them on youtube! I found an adorable one of someone squirting bloodworms into the sand and the cories went digging around for it! So cute ^-^ I'd like to have some (and by some I mean like 15) in my eventual amazon biotope setup.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope my room mate is okay with lots of fish on my side of the room xD


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I have cories and they make me laugh. They are super active, and they love sand. They go crazy digging in it for stuff. Sometimes they uproot my plants but hey I just put them back lol.


----------

